# program flea control?



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

does anyone use program for fleas? after many unsuccessful attempts using frontline plus and advantix, i think i want to try something else. program appeals to me because its given orally and my cat hates getting topical flea meds! not to mention she tries to lick it off. program says you need to have all animals in the household on it for it to work (as it sterilizes the female fleas) and since we aren't happy with frontline anyway, i thought we'd try it for mikko too. 

is this product effective? and safe?


----------



## maximusII (Feb 11, 2007)

I use Advantix but apply it by running it up the spine from the lower back to the shoulders I found they would still get in the tail area if I applied it the way my Vet told me.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks, but advantix doesn't work for mikko. and now that i have a cat, i can't use it anyway.

no one uses program? : (


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Program does what it says it does and is apparently safe. The active ingredient, lufenuron, is also found in Sentinel. But if there are any other fleas around-- i.e. squirrels, wandering cats, neighbors' pets-- then you are out of luck. I have not seen people have much success with it.
I personally love Frontline, but have had to use it every 2 weeks one year due to overwhelming fleas and ticks. And it does not last as long on cats as it does on dogs.
Mary


----------



## Dogrunner (Oct 27, 2006)

I haven't used program, but I've had good luck with Advantage (not advantix). I give everyone (including the cat) a Capstar 24 hours before I apply it. I'm in Florida with a sandy yard but I only need flea control 2 or 3 months (usually winter, go figure) of the year. It really works.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Program won't work well if there is any influx of fleas since it doesn't kill fleas. There is a new flea pill similar to capstar that works for a month, but I'm not sure if there is a cat version. If Frontline isn't working you can try Advantage (for the cat). If it is applied between the shoulder blades, most of the time they can't reach it to lick it. This is why it's suggested to apply there.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

The fleas and ticks have become immune to Frontline. There is a new product out called ProMeris that is suppose to take the place of Frontline. I have used it for two months and the scratching that they were doing before is gone.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: DogrunnerI haven't used program, but I've had good luck with Advantage (not advantix). I give everyone (including the cat) a Capstar 24 hours before I apply it. I'm in Florida with a sandy yard but I only need flea control 2 or 3 months (usually winter, go figure) of the year. It really works.


I had to take Kelly to the vet this AM for a biopsy and while I was waiting for them to take him back I noticed my bouncing baby boy was INFESTED/CRAWLING with fleas. I gave all the Hooligans a Capstar when I got home and will put Frontline on them tomorrow.


----------

